# I am getting a new front porch



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

much as the wheels spin on the amish buggy,so spins a day in fely's world! 

well the x- wife while backing up to the front of the house to get the last of her stuff. ran in to my 140 year old porch! well her insurance is covering it! i get a new front proch and her insurance rate gos up! 

i win!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Please don't tell me thats's the ex is under going to be under it....


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Congrats Feldy


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

When it's all finished, will you be a porch-monkey?

(Porch-monkey is not a racial slur. As Randal points out in Clerks 2, if your grandmother calls you a "little porch-monkey", it can't possibly be racial. He's taking it back!)


----------

